Ask HN: Where is bank money digitally stored? - retine3
======
spraveenitpro
In the Database, as someone working in the bank, I can tell you that we store
it in Microsoft sql server for the last 13 years. A simple insert command into
the RDBMS determines your balance with the bank.

